

Ask HN: HackerNewsAPI – how do I get the list of the top Ask HN stories? - rayalez

Hi!! I am learning to use HackerNews API (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API).<p>It has the list of top 100 stories, but I don&#x27;t see the list of top 100 &quot;Ask HN&quot; or &quot;Show HN&quot; stories.<p>Does anyone know how can I retrieve them?
======
minimaxir
You can't do bulk requests and/or searches using the official Hacker News API.

Use the previous Algolia API instead:
[https://hn.algolia.com/api](https://hn.algolia.com/api)

------
no_gravity
I use the Algolia API and it works well:

[http://social.gnod.com/hn?search=ask+hn](http://social.gnod.com/hn?search=ask+hn)

------
dang
This is on our list to add.

